# Hilton Timeshare Las Vegas



## rubycat33 (Oct 5, 2006)

We are going to Las Vegas in a week or so.  The Hilton Vacation Club on Las Vegas Blvd had a good price for what appears, nice new rooms.  It appears to be about two years old.  There seems to be something going on in LAS that has jacked up the price at the regular hotels.  So we think we got an acceptable deal at the Hilton.
Anyone have advice on this hotel re rooms or how they handle sales.  I am sure I will be "approached" ...isn't that tactful...for a sales presentation. :ignore:  What are they offering and is it worth my time.  One hour at the Circus Circus Penny Machine doesn't buy my time.
Still looking for car codes too.
Thx
Steve


----------



## travel girl 2 (Oct 5, 2006)

I have stayed here as a member and it is a lovely property. We were asked to schedule a members update, but I said we didn't have time - that was the end of the discussion, never asked again!

Beautiful resort - nice location - no gambling, therefore no smoke!


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Hilton Las Vegas Blvd*

Thanks for the info.  Hey!  I didn't know there was anyplace smoke free in Vegas!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 6, 2006)

Your incentive for sitting through an HGVC presentation will vary.  

Yes, you will probably be asked if you are interested, but Hilton is overall very low key and low pressure.  If you make your no firm and clear, then more than likely it will only take one, "no thanks"

The property is very nice, maybe you will be lucky and put in the brand new tower.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 6, 2006)

Let us know how your stay goes.  We have reservations starting November 5, 2006.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, it will be worth your time to visit the new HGVC on LV Blvd. 

NO, There is no reason to buy HGVC from the developer. You get all benifits of a owner including Hilton Honor points by buying resale. So save yourself $10K or more, and say NO to buying from the developer.


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Hilton Las Vegas Blvd*

We are going to be at the new one on Las Vegas Blvd.  The online pictures look very nice.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 6, 2006)

rubycat33 said:
			
		

> We are going to be at the new one on Las Vegas Blvd.  The online pictures look very nice.



There is the "new" tower( couple years old)  and the "brand new" one,(just opened)

Yes, they are very nice.

There are now 2 towers and there will eventually be four towers.


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Hilton Las Vegas*

Huh... oh, oh, I thought all that entire project was two or three years old.  Better be no surprises!  I was most careful trying to stay away from the one next to the Las Vegas Convention Center.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 6, 2006)

rubycat33 said:
			
		

> Huh... oh, oh, I thought all that entire project was two or three years old.  Better be no surprises!  I was most careful trying to stay away from the one next to the Las Vegas Convention Center.



As long as your reservation is for HGVC on the Strip (Las Vegas Blvd.) there shouldn't be any problem....It is Hilton's newest LV property.

All three properties are very nice and each has it's own upside and downside.

Just curious, why did you not want the one by the LVCC?(HGVC @the LV Hilton)?


----------



## suskey (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah- why avoid the one next to the LV HIlton? I like it there..pool never gets very crowded..monorail stop right there..wish they didn't have the 1-4 rule!

Susan


----------



## chris623 (Oct 6, 2006)

Just to add to the curiousity, I was wondering why rubycat does not want to stay at the HGVC @ LV Hilton (near the convention center).  I have an exchange request for any of the 3 HGVCs in Vegas and feel I can't go wrong with any of them.  In fact, it seems to me that the HGVC @ LV Hilton has a monorail stop would make the strip more accessible than the newer HGVC club (which I believe is technically not on the strip).


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Hilton choices in las Vegas*

There is probably nothing wrong with the convention center, and I know the monorail is there, but I like the Blvd area better.  It was just personal preference.  I though, actually, the t/s near the convention center were conversions.
Nobody worry...I know nothing!


----------



## ricoba (Oct 6, 2006)

I wasn't worried just curious....everybody has their own preferences.

None of the HGVC properties in Vegas are conversions, they were all built as stand alone.

The Flamingo was the very first HGVC, and it was built when Hilton still owned the Flamingo Hotel (or at least when it was still Park Place, I can't remember which)  Thus it has the premier location of all 3 Vegas properties, right off the central Strip.

The HGVC on Karen @ the LV Hilton was their second prop in Vegas.  It really is more of a quite/private club like atmosphere.  It's out of the way but close to the Hilton which has been recently remodeled/upgraded.  And it's close now to the new Monorail, which puts you in the middle of the action.  I like this location for ease of parking and for getting around Vegas from, since it's off the main traffic jam area.

The new LV Blvd property is a lovely new addition.  I have stayed in the first tower but not the new tower.  In my mind it is in a good location, but as of yet not a great location.  Why?  Because the north end of the Strip is still sort of undeveloped and it needs to see some growth.  This is happening with the new Wynn not too far away and in a few years Boyd will have the Echelon project built on the site of the old Stardust.  Eventually this will be a prime Vegas location as the Strip grows up around it.

Anyway, you can't lose with any of the locations, as I stated earlier they all have their pluses and their minuses... have a great holiday.

Rick


----------



## HGVCLover (Oct 7, 2006)

We own at the Flamingo and the Hilton....we find the new supposedly "Strip Property" very inconvenient and highly congested.  They are supposedly building two more 50 story towers on that property and that is just way too many people in one place for me.....trying to find parking is fun too....plus who likes running across the highway and going through the  Sahara just to get to the monorail station.


----------



## tak2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm going there in two weeks. Is the brand new tower better than the 2 year old tower to the point that I choose it over a better view in the "older tower" ? How about the construction noise..... is it the same for both towers?
Thanks for giving me your opinion.


----------



## rubycat33 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Just Back From HGVC Las Vegas Blvd*

   Well, the place was beautiful!  Very nice well designed unit.  Exceptionally quiet too.  The design protects you from all the hallway noise which can sometimes be a problem in a 24 hr town.  NO push to go to a timeshare presentation.  Almost dissapointed!  Figured that was my one shot in that town to walk out of a room with some money!
What I didn't like, were things that are personal choices for me.  A internet connection is extremel important to me.  Their wireless connection is so weak, it just wasn't worth the frustration.  With the airline situtation I had left all my extra wires at home to travel less hastled.  There appeared to be a wired opportunity at the desk in the room.  
As a timeshare, to no surprise there is no resturant, bar or ANY slot machines.  Even in Las Vegas.  
There is a pool bar open until something like eight.  The on site store, deli and small kitchen are sad.  As example, their breakfast is more or less a McMuffin.  There is no product selection and as an x grocer see great opportunity to sell easy food to a tower full of kitchens.  It's very predictable what they are likely to want.  And it doesn't include wine priced like a high end resturant.
Bottom line, the property as a timeshare facility is beautiful and very comfortable.  I have no idea what they sell for.  But unless is was renting much below the hotel market as it was doing last week, I would not return.  Initially on this thread I had mentioned I feared I had booked the t/s over at the Hilton Convention Center.  Maybe that would have satisfied my shortfalls.  Being adjacent to the Hilton Hotel almost everything I missed would have been readily available.


----------

